# Whats up guys and girls! this is PanCakez001!! if anyone knows me say hi!!



## PanCakez001 (Aug 14, 2011)

i use to be karatecuber on here but i never really used that and now im gonna be getting on this more


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 14, 2011)

Heeeeey pancake! I think u know me...right?


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 14, 2011)

Heelo.


----------



## PanCakez001 (Aug 14, 2011)

your name sounds familiar kprox1994


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi.

(I don't think I know you)


----------



## PanCakez001 (Aug 14, 2011)

whats up collinbxyz!!!


----------



## PanCakez001 (Aug 14, 2011)

hahah then why did you post on here??? aahahahaa


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 14, 2011)

PanCakez001 said:


> hahah then why did you post on here??? aahahahaa


 
For the sake of greeting you? 

:S


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 14, 2011)

Just call me Collin

kprox is part of pentacubers, which may be why u know her. (yes, shes a girl cuber)


----------



## PanCakez001 (Aug 14, 2011)

oh hahaha well thank you so whats up?


----------



## theace (Aug 14, 2011)

Hola! (I don't know you, but still )


----------



## PanCakez001 (Aug 14, 2011)

i know that obviously by the pony hahahha


----------



## PanCakez001 (Aug 14, 2011)

hahah whats up???


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 14, 2011)

Watching a (dumb) movie... Mars Needs Moms. Im just doing this from my phone.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 14, 2011)

PanCakez001 said:


> i know that obviously by the pony hahahha


 
Just as a heads up: there are a lot of bronies on these forums. Just because the avatar is a pony doesn't mean the user is (necessarily) female.


----------



## PanCakez001 (Aug 14, 2011)

i just ate some food!!!
im bored now
i tiled my ghosthand v2 for no reason
feels nice 
im sub 2 now!!!


----------



## PanCakez001 (Aug 14, 2011)

ahahahahahaa thats awesome


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 14, 2011)

Trying to be like Waffo are we?


----------



## gundamslicer (Aug 14, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Trying to be like Waffo are we?


 
copying Waffo is almost impossible...


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 14, 2011)

Waffo's alternate personality?


----------



## PanCakez001 (Aug 14, 2011)

who is waffo?


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 14, 2011)

PanCakez001 said:


> who is waffo?


 
I'm just going to pretend you didn't ask that. 
Hinty


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 14, 2011)

PanCakez001 said:


> who is waffo?


 
The most awesome brony in the land of waffletopia of course!


----------



## 24653483361 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey, welcome back?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh hello there. Have fun here on the forums!

Also, as you can see, not all Bronies are female. =D


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 14, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Also, as you can see, not all Bronies are female. =D


 
I always thought "brony" implies male...?

Bro+pony=brony?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 14, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> I always thought "brony" implies male...?
> 
> Bro+pony=brony?


 
/b/rony originally.


----------



## AsianCubing (Aug 14, 2011)

You should know who I am!
You must be Kurt?


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi


----------



## JyH (Aug 14, 2011)

New plan - everytime a new member makes a welcome thread, we all talk in white to confuse them. They'll never know what hit 'em.

Hello.


----------



## AsianCubing (Aug 14, 2011)

Good plan JyH


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 14, 2011)

Why hello there. I think you know me


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 14, 2011)

Yosup. I don't know you.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

Texas. Pancakes.
Texas Pancakes.


----------



## PanCakez001 (Aug 14, 2011)

AsianCubing said:


> You should know who I am!
> You must be Kurt?


 
Nope. My name is shon


----------



## PanCakez001 (Aug 14, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Why hello there. I think you know me


 
Yea I know u bro! I just watched ur big ass unboxing!!!


----------



## PanCakez001 (Aug 14, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Texas. Pancakes.
> Texas Pancakes.


 
Is this ThisisWEB? From youtube


----------



## Alastaire (Aug 14, 2011)

Great
hahaha well thank you so whats up? 
Thanks.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 15, 2011)

PanCakez001 said:


> Is this ThisIsWEB? From youtube


 
Yup, hi.

Oh look, I'm already subscribed to you.


----------

